# FS: Sump with dividers.



## m99644088 (Jan 31, 2013)

40gal sump It is drilled if you want to use that option but right now it is capped off. 
Best offer takes it. $80.


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

Please add a selling price or your thread will be closed.


----------



## 300g (Sep 24, 2010)

40 gal sump $300 ??


----------



## joker1535 (May 23, 2010)

300g said:


> 40 gal sump $300 ??


It's a very very special sump


----------



## m99644088 (Jan 31, 2013)

I am new to this and I have no idea.... how about you just use it as a tank with some cool dividers in it to keep the fish guessing... Make me a reasonable offer.. 
I didnt really do much research because i posted this add and then didnt have much time to add a price. Ill get on that asap..


----------



## AdobeOtoCat (Dec 10, 2011)

itll be two figures. no way near three. 
used 40 gal. ppl sell a dollar per gallon. glass baffles. diy. drilled holes. bulk heads. maybe a twenty dollar worth. 
then the condition it is in. (chemicals used in the past. scratches. silicone condition . etc etc.)
good luck.
welcome to the forums btw. the community is pretty tight knit so becareful on your pricings. 

Sent from my SGH-I727R using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Yeah, DIY sumps in the 40g range would normally sell used for about $60-70 max. Its mainly the acrylic Oceanic sumps that sell for ridiculously high prices for their size. For this size sump (used), I imagine anything over $100 would not find a buyer here.


----------



## m99644088 (Jan 31, 2013)

$80
Price changed...


----------



## m99644088 (Jan 31, 2013)

I would be willing to trade for a 20G refugium you add some cash


----------



## m99644088 (Jan 31, 2013)

bump bumping


----------



## m99644088 (Jan 31, 2013)

$70 Price drop


----------



## m99644088 (Jan 31, 2013)

SOLD

*msg must be a minimum of 10 characters. Another stupid rule


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

could have just closed it, not necessary to reply to say it sold: http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/fres...fieds-27/how-close-your-classified-ads-24566/


----------

